# Another new grass question



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I just did my first mow on the new lawn.

I started by spraying round up grass and weed killer on it. That killed everything. Let that stay on for about 5 days, then I tilled it up to a depth of probably 3-4 inches or so. 

Then I let that sit while the clumps dried up for about another 5 days. Next step I did was get a power rake and go through the whole yard and break the clumps up. Then I of course picked all the larger clumps up and leveled everything that needed leveling and did clean up of unbroken clumps and dead debris.

Then I fertilized, then reseeded. I laid it on pretty thick. I read somewhere about 15 seeds per sq inch. Now I didnt get down and count, but the lawn was fairly white with seed.

Well it started coming in, I watered it enough. The growth you see there is 3 weeks after I saw the first blades pokin through.

Now Im starting to get deadspots like you see in the pictures. I also have some spots that didnt grow that well. Which leads to my question. What is the best way for me to seed it again to get it thicker, and what should I do about the dead spots?

I didnt get a ph test done. The grass I planted is a mix specially designed for a store up here for our climate and most soil conditions. I have good black dirt all the way around. I have a call in to find exactly what types of fescues it is a mix of.

Anyway, here are the pictures.









































And here is what the good spots look like.











Most of the lawn is pretty good, but I'd like it thicker.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

%25 Creeping Red
%20 Hard Fescues
%20 Kentucky Blue
%15 Perennial Ryes
%20 seed coating


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

You just wanted to show off... Nice yard, but where's all the fancy brickwork?
It looks like a high traffic spot on the way to the shed. it may have been packed with water collecting where it settled. Maybe water bleeding off of the corner of the planter.Perhaps a bit of sand to break it up a bit and some more seed. Perhaps some stepping stones where it gets narrow.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm just a hammer-swinger, but I don't think I'd have put poison in the ground as a good way to start a new crop. 

I think I'd just try scratching the area up with a rake and re-seeding. If that didn't work, for such a small area I'd look at one of those "as seen on 
TV" mixes with seed, fertilizer and mulch all in one.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, Round Up was a bad idea. Try topdressing with steer manure, I suspect a nitrogen deficiency. A soil test will be definitive.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. The roundup was suggest by a grass guy, cant think of the professional name, who went to school for it. It not real potent the bottle says you can reseed after only 3 days. I waited almost 2.5 weeks between everything.

And tkle, no brickwork lol. The yard is relatively small. Maybe three tenths of an acre.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

6string, I think I would just keep mowing it as needed. Everytime I plant new grass at home, It seems like it takes months, if not seasons to fill in nicely. You may also want to set the mower a little lower as it fills in also. Good Luck!


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Don't set your mower below 3 inches. You'll scalp the lawn.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

looks like you need to aerate the lawn. looks like that soil is clay.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I've got it on the highest setting, and I sharpened the blades.

The soil is good black dirt in case you didnt read the original post.

As far as aerating, is that to be done even on a new lawn? I mean I tilled it all under and started fresh, wouldnt that aerate it good enough?

And like I said before, thats only 3 weeks of growth. I've been watering religiously. I was just worried about the brown spots.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

It looks good fine job just needs a little touch up. Went through the same thing with my lawn .I spread a little black dirt some seed in bad spots and now its almost perfect give it time. ( its not sod)


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Seed Renovation*

Next time till it five or more inches to break up the hard pans of the property. Install some fine screened new topsoil because it will have some nutrients in it and try a starter fertilizer super phosphate. 

Then water three or more times a week to keep it moist, don't let it dry out.

Cutting if you want the energy to go to the root system try cutting it three or more times a week that will help with the thinness problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> Cutting if you want the energy to go to the root system try cutting it three or more times a week that will help with the thinness problem.:thumbsup:


Great info! Thank you!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I doubt the roundup is the issue. It goes inert after 48 hours.

Unless it's Roundup Extended. If that's the case, the rest of your lawn will likely be going away as well.

What did you use to put the fert down? Maybe you got some hot spots.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Stevelsc8721 said:


> .
> 
> Cutting if you want the energy to go to the root system try cutting it three or more times a week that will help with the thinness problem.:thumbsup:



That's how the golf courses do it.

One note on watering-more frequent watering with short times will encourage the grass to spread.

Less frequent watering with longer times will encourage deep root growth.


----------



## BestPestControl (Jul 6, 2017)

what do you guys recommend i have a tree but the leaves are all damage? idk what to do.

_____________________
Affordable Pest Control in Arlington


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BestPestControl said:


> what do you guys recommend i have a tree but the leaves are all damage? idk what to do.


You really need to start your own thread on that instead of tacking on to an 8 year old thread on a different question.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Roundup was the best to use. That is what it is was first developed for. To kill everything and let you reseed in a few days. ( not the extended control)

You may have put the seed down to thick. Need at most 8lbs per 1000 sq ft. To much and the separate plants compete and weaken each other

Even if you do everything right it is not uncommon to have to touchup some spots. Just a guess but those areas could be low and got to much water.

The seed you got is really more of a contractors seed. Dont listen to the salesman.
Bad part is the rye grass. Comes up very quick, grows fast, dominates and crowds out the other grasses. Then turns brown with the heat of the summer. Then comes back next year and does the same. Only way to get rid of it is with roundup.

You invested a lot of time, dont shortcut with a PH test. If you need Lime it takes a long time to work. But grass with be stronger.
Also that yard has a lot more growing and spreading out to do. Looks mostly single strand. Give it another month and each strand will turn into clumps of grass and spread.


----------

